# Germany on Friday



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

Well after weeks of waiting we are off on Friday to Germany and down in to the Black Forrest area.We always use the stelplatz in Germany, so no need to book anywhere. We hope to then travel from Lake Konstanz up to Koln before travelling back through Belgium to Brugge,where we get the dogs checked. Hope to fit all this in to 3 weeks. We went the same time last year and the weather was fabulous. 

Regards.Bevjohn


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Would that be this Friday now, or next Friday?

Either way, go n-eiri an bothar leat. (May the road rise to meet you!!!)

Ca


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Did no nobody tell you, Germany is closed. They are all in Spain.

Andy


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Have a terrific time....sounds like a wonderful holiday!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Have a great time. a friend lives near Lake Constance and recently had some very warm weather.

Hope to do some Stellplatz ourselves this year.


----------

